# Friends on Netflix (entire show run - spoilers)



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Netflix has all seasons of Friends now. My daughter binged watched the first 6 seasons (through Friday - so not quiet a season a day  ). 

While I did not personally watch every episode during her binge watching, I saw several - and I remembered just how great that show was.

I think my favorite so far has been The One With the Embryos (Season 4, episode 12) - in which Ross is host to a quiz between Rachel/Monica and Joey/Chandler over aspects of their lives.

Anyone else rewatching? Any favorite episodes or moments?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Funny how, just this morning, I was thinking about what a great show 'Friends' was! These were some GREAT characters and I can't even remember a time when any of them did anything that seemed like something that character wouldn't do.

Some of my favorite bits were with Ross. Schwimmer was brilliant with that character. I know that the writers write the characters, but some actors REALLY create the characters.

Some of my fav Ross bits were when he went to the spray tan, when he got his teeth whitened, and when he wore those leather pants on a date. Oh yeah, and one early bit with Rachel in the laundromat. His physical comedy was great.

I loved the series ending. I could write a book of episodes and bits that I loved about that show. I still frequently watch episodes on TBS and find myself laughing out loud at stuff I've seen dozens of times.

When the show first came out I thought it was probably kind of like silly sophomoric stuff in which I wouldn't be interested. Well, ok, it WAS silly. But it was a great show with many many great moments and storylines.

Oh yeah, and I loved fat Monica! Her fat Monica dancing always made me laugh.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Is the Netflix version 16x9? I read that they put out a DVD set that is widescreen but the version of DVDs I have isn't.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I watched the first 2-3 episodes of season 1 last week. I don't recall when I started watching Friends, but I'm sure I had never seen the first couple episodes.

I remembered Ross had a kid, but I was surprised that story started so early in the show. With the lesbian ex-wife and such.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

There are few shows that hold up to multiple viewings the way Friends does. I've seen every episode at least a handful of times, and they still make me laugh. It's very rare for a show to last that long and not overstay its welcome. Friends remained consistently funny to the very end.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Pivot


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

gweempose said:


> There are few shows that hold up to multiple viewings the way Friends does. I've seen every episode at least a handful of times, and they still make me laugh. It's very rare for a show to last that long and not overstay its welcome. Friends remained consistently funny to the very end.


Agree!
I'm not a big David Schwimmer fan, though. He was my least favorite character.

Joey and Phoebe could always make me laugh.

I loved the episode where Phoebe was trying to teach Joey how to speak French....classic Joey!!

And, all of the episodes when Joey knew about Monica and Chandler, but no one else did were pretty funny. Some classic lines and situations for everyone in the group!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

We have 3 shows we just throw on in the background or when going to sleep

Big Bang, Futurama, and Friends

So we have seen every ep of Friends like 20 times at least 

So many great lines. Some of the Ross/Rachel stuff got old even when watching it the first time though.

JOEY DOESN'T SHARE FOOD!

Pizza, we LIKE PIZZA! Dammit Carl. 

My 2 mortal enemies, Rachel Green and complex carbohydrates.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> We have 3 shows we just throw on in the background or when going to sleep
> 
> Big Bang, Futurama, and Friends
> 
> ...


And, of course (as some on this Board already uses as his byline on his posts)...
"What do you mean you don't have a television? What's all your furniture pointed at?"


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Which Friends on Friends Were the Closest Friends?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Wife has been watching it, neither one of us really watched it on it's original run. The HD conversion looks really good though.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I can't even remember a time when any of them did anything that seemed like something that character wouldn't do.
> 
> Some of my favorite bits were with Ross. Schwimmer was brilliant with that character. I know that the writers write the characters, but some actors REALLY create the characters.
> 
> Some of my fav Ross bits were when he went to the spray tan, when he got his teeth whitened, and when he wore those leather pants on a date. Oh yeah, and one early bit with Rachel in the laundromat. His physical comedy was great.


You just listed all the things I hated about the Ross character! 

I actually think they changed the Ross character quite a lot as the show wore on. Early on he was a dorky, quiet, shy guy, an academic who was smart, and the comedy came from his awkward relationships - his ex, his monkey, Rachel. Later on in the show they turned him into a shrill, screaming, crazy guy who did really wacky stuff that the early Ross never would have done - like the spray tan and the leather pants, examples of why I hate what they did to his character.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Zevida said:


> You just listed all the things I hated about the Ross character!
> 
> I actually think they changed the Ross character quite a lot as the show wore on. Early on he was a dorky, quiet, shy guy, an academic who was smart, and the comedy came from his awkward relationships - his ex, his monkey, Rachel. Later on in the show they turned him into a shrill, screaming, crazy guy who did really wacky stuff that the early Ross never would have done - like the spray tan and the leather pants, examples of why I hate what they did to his character.


I'm in complete agreement here. I find many episodes in the last five seasons pretty tough to watch for exactly this reason. This really started in season five, after the botched wedding to Emily. I remember disliking the character transformation as that season unfolded, even as I would allow that Ross got pretty rocked by the Emily/Rachel thing and probably would be a mess for a while. He even dated Janice that season! When she broke if off with him, calling him an annoying whiner -- to his shock; this was Janice leveling the charge, after all -- I thought it was brilliant! The character hits rock bottom, where even Janice doesn't like him, and that wakes him up and brings him back to himself after the trauma. But no... that wasn't the grand plan after all, and he kept going in that direction. He even got dumber than Joey for a while.

Both the Gellers suffered, actually. Monica became a shrill, one-note harpy in the last several seasons.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I might put the Season 5 'Monica and Chandler hide their relationship' arc as one of the highest points. There are some great episodes in there.

But Tami is right, the one with the friendship Quiz is probably the best episode. 

'That's MISS Chadandler Bong'


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Is the Netflix version 16x9? I read that they put out a DVD set that is widescreen but the version of DVDs I have isn't.


16x9 1080p.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Zevida said:


> You just listed all the things I hated about the Ross character!
> 
> I actually think they changed the Ross character quite a lot as the show wore on. Early on he was a dorky, quiet, shy guy, an academic who was smart, and the comedy came from his awkward relationships - his ex, his monkey, Rachel. Later on in the show they turned him into a shrill, screaming, crazy guy who did really wacky stuff that the early Ross never would have done - like the spray tan and the leather pants, examples of why I hate what they did to his character.


I thought I read somewhere that the Ross character changed as a result of him arguing with the show runner and/or writers, I forget which. They turned him into the a-hole he became because of it. At the beginning Ross had very endearing qualities. I would say somewhere around the time of his relationship with Emily he changed.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> I'm in complete agreement here. I find many episodes in the last five seasons pretty tough to watch for exactly this reason. This really started in season five, after the botched wedding to Emily. I remember disliking the character transformation as that season unfolded, even as I would allow that Ross got pretty rocked by the Emily/Rachel thing and probably would be a mess for a while. He even dated Janice that season! When she broke if off with him, calling him an annoying whiner -- to his shock; this was Janice leveling the charge, after all -- I thought it was brilliant! The character hits rock bottom, where even Janice doesn't like him, and that wakes him up and brings him back to himself after the trauma. But no... that wasn't the grand plan after all, and he kept going in that direction. He even got dumber than Joey for a while.
> 
> Both the Gellers suffered, actually. Monica became a shrill, one-note harpy in the last several seasons.


Yes! You nailed it.



billypritchard said:


> I might put the Season 5 'Monica and Chandler hide their relationship' arc as one of the highest points. There are some great episodes in there.
> 
> But Tami is right, the one with the friendship Quiz is probably the best episode.
> 
> 'That's MISS Chadandler Bong'


Agree that that is the best arc of the show - pretty much from the wedding in London until the Vegas episode (excluding the Vegas episodes, I didn't care for them much) was the high point of the show for me.

The One with the Embyos is an awesome episode, but it's incomplete because the non-friendship quiz half of the episode is kind of boring. I never cared for the Phoebe has her brother's babies storyline.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Friends and Seinfeld are two series that someday I want to watch again from the start. Though I have no idea when I will have the time to do that.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

dthmj said:


> I think my favorite so far has been The One With the Embryos (Season 4, episode 12) - in which Ross is host to a quiz between Rachel/Monica and Joey/Chandler over aspects of their lives.
> 
> Anyone else rewatching? Any favorite episodes or moments?


My wife has kept the embryo episode on our Tivo for over a year, and we'll watch it every couple of months or so.

"The LIGHTNING ROUND!"


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Totally agree that Monica and Ross became rather unlikable over the last half of the show's run, but Ross definitely got the worst of it. He was one of my favorite characters over the first four seasons - because he was kinda the "everyman" of the characters (minus the pet monkey and having a baby with his lesbian ex-wife, of course ).


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I watched the pilot ep the other night on Netflix, and I was surprised at how "jumpy" it was - short scenes that quickly cut to other ones, weird musical interludes, etc. There was very little flow to it.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

They're running!!!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Zevida said:


> The One with the Embyos is an awesome episode, but it's incomplete because the non-friendship quiz half of the episode is kind of boring. I never cared for the Phoebe has her brother's babies storyline.


Our opinions diverge here. I liked the Phoebe-is-pregnant arc. Certainly a much better way to handle Lisa Kudrow's pregnancy, at least, than having her stand behind shopping bags and large ferns for the entire season.

"MY SISTER'S GONNA HAVE MY BABY!"


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

sharkster said:


> Funny how, just this morning, I was thinking about what a great show 'Friends' was! These were some GREAT characters and I can't even remember a time when any of them did anything that seemed like something that character wouldn't do.


Agreed!

I just started a Netflix re-watch (I'm currently just on season 2) and I was shocked that how well-formed the characters were from the very beginning.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> Friends and Seinfeld are two series that someday I want to watch again from the start. Though I have no idea when I will have the time to do that.


Since they are half hour sitcoms (actually more like 22 minutes) catching up on these is easy if you have a few minutes to kill.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

> Since they are half hour sitcoms (actually more like 22 minutes) catching up on these is easy if you have a few minutes to kill.


Remember, a significant number of episodes in later seasons were "supersized". This makes the syndication edits even worse than usual, cutting 40-50% of actual content.

What makes up for that a bit, particularly when binge-watching is that "Friends" had a ridiculous number of clip-show episodes (at least one a season), although they do get credit for filming a scene or two advancing the season arc in each one...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> 16x9 1080p.


Thanks! I'll be adding to my queue.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

billypritchard said:


> *I might put the Season 5 'Monica and Chandler hide their relationship' arc as one of the highest points.* There are some great episodes in there.
> 
> But Tami is right, the one with the friendship Quiz is probably the best episode.
> 
> 'That's MISS Chadandler Bong'


Agree.



Spoiler



Loved the episode where Chandler kissed Monica out in the open (not realizing other Friends were in the same room). Hilarity ensued.

And the episode where the rest find out ("They don't know that we know they know we know"). Poor Joey.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> Friends and Seinfeld are two series that someday I want to watch again from the start. Though I have no idea when I will have the time to do that.


When does K start kindergarten? :-D

"Smell the fart acting."

And the juice box on Rachel and Ross's first date.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I clearly remember watching the pilot when it first aired. I was pretty sure that show would be a hit, right from the beginning. There were a few similar shows at the time: "These Friends of Mine" which became "Ellen". Something else I think. Trying to cash in on Seinfeld.

I always liked it and we watched most every week, when we were around... but it wasn't "appointment TV" for us.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Phoebe's reaction was the funniest ... "My eyes!!!"


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> Agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are we spoiling things that were shown more than 10 years ago now? 

One of my favorite all-time scenes is along those same lines, when


Spoiler



Phoebe and Rachel are helping Ross check out a new apartment, which is right across the way from Monica's apartment, and they see Monica and Chandler start to get busy. First, Phoebe's reaction is hysterical, and then Rachel comes in, and then she realizes they have to distract Ross from seeing it. Just a genius scene all the way around.



Don't watch this if you don't want to be spoiled. 






"My eyes! My eyes!"


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I was immensely disappointed to find that Netflix has the broadcast versions (as found on the Blu-ray set) and not the substantially longer producer's cuts (as found on the DVDs). :down:


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> I was immensely disappointed to find that Netflix has the broadcast versions (as found on the Blu-ray set) and not the substantially longer producer's cuts (as found on the DVDs). :down:


Are they as first shown?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> 16x9 1080p.


Were they "opened up" to 16x9, or are they chopped off? The former is acceptable, though sometimes you see props or part of the set.. The latter is bad, just as bad as it was to see a widescreen movie in pan & scan.

Best would be to see them windowboxed on a current TV.



TonyD79 said:


> Are they as first shown?


Yeah, I'm not sure if he means syndicated versions (which would be bad), or *longer* than originally shown (which would be extra extra good, but not really expected).. Is there any music that's cut or changed?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

billypritchard said:


> 'That's MISS Chadandler Bong'


Chanandler.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

(1) For the remastered episodes, Warner Bros. restored previously cropped images on the left and right sides of the screen, using the original 35 mm film source, to use the entire 16:9 widescreen frame.

(2) Among Friends fans, there is some notable anger among some for what this Blu-ray set does not include  the longer versions of the episodes made for and included on the previous DVD sets. It gets a bit confusing in that there are at least three versions of any given Friends episode: the ones that aired on NBC, the extended ones on the DVDs and then the ones constantly seen in syndication, which all have been edited down from the broadcast versions, to include more commercials. The Friends Blu-ray is the first time the originally edited versions of the episodes, as they aired on NBC, are actually coming to home video. While I can understand fan frustration over not also having those longer versions they know from DVD, to me, its not a deal-breaker  these are, after all, the episodes in their original form that made viewers such big fans in the first place. But mileage will vary on how much youre upset by not having the longer versions



mattack said:


> Were they "opened up" to 16x9, or are they chopped off? The former is acceptable, though sometimes you see props or part of the set.. The latter is bad, just as bad as it was to see a widescreen movie in pan & scan.
> 
> Best would be to see them windowboxed on a current TV.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not sure if he means syndicated versions (which would be bad), or *longer* than originally shown (which would be extra extra good, but not really expected).. Is there any music that's cut or changed?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks for the info. 

I would want the original edit.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I just watched the one where Joey does the giant posters that say he has VD (as Mario), and the last scene shows him ripping the bottom part that says that, multiple times going through older posters, until he finds one that says 3 time Tony Winner.

I do not remember ever seeing that scene. But, with no Tivo back then, I'm sure I only saw the original once, and then saw it again in syndication 20 times, so I probably just didn't remember it.

-smak-


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I do remember that they had a TiVo in their apartment. I remember the thread about it here on the forum


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

And, although Janice could get pretty annoying, most of her scenes were hysterical. She'd show up at times, by surprise, and although the Friends weren't laughing, most of the time the audience was.... "OH. MY. GOD!"

When she was rolled in to the hospital room when she was pregnant and Rachel was her roommate....funny.






When she was brought along as the 'blind date' for Chandler by Joey's date...."oh my god!"....again.

And, of course, when Chandler and Monica found out that she and her husband were going to be neighbors when they were moving to the house in the suburbs...

I think Janice was used perfectly throughout the series.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

brebeans said:


> And, although Janice could get pretty annoying, most of her scenes were hysterical. She'd show up at times, by surprise, and although the Friends weren't laughing, most of the time the audience was.... "OH. MY. GOD!"
> 
> When she was rolled in to the hospital room when she was pregnant and Rachel was her roommate....funny.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Janice was a great character ...


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Joey, trying to learn French. 
No matter how many times I see this, it makes me laugh. And then I tell friends about it and I laugh some more. Enjoy!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the Ross character changed as a result of him arguing with the show runner and/or writers, I forget which. They turned him into the a-hole he became because of it. At the beginning Ross had very endearing qualities. I would say somewhere around the time of his relationship with Emily he changed.


Schwimmer didn't learn the lesson of Dr. Drake Ramoray.

I refer to the Ross of later seasons as "Psycho Ross".


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

O-MG! Janice was the worst AND the best! So very annoying, but so hilarious. There were a lot of great Janice moments. I liked when she was looking at the house next to Chandler and Monica's new house.

Also, when Janice came in, in labor, when Rachael was also in labor.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I haven't watched any of these on Netflix yet, but I'm looking forward to it. Friends hit a slump for me in the middle somewhere, but the "Did I tell you about the time I went backpacking across Europe?" was when I got hooked again. I love that episode.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I just watched that the other day.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

So, in the opening sequence, in s01e03, there are no claps in the Rembrandts song. Weird.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

brebeans said:


> Joey, trying to learn French.
> No matter how many times I see this, it makes me laugh. And then I tell friends about it and I laugh some more. Enjoy!


It's weird, but I found that to be the least funny line/joke in all of Friends!

Just the fake French he says sounds SO forced made up, I just don't laugh.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> It's weird, but I found that to be the least funny line/joke in all of Friends!
> 
> Just the fake French he says sounds SO forced made up, I just don't laugh.


+1. Though, I can think of a few worse moments. Russ and shark porn come to mind.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

DougF said:


> +1. Though, I can think of a few worse moments. Russ and shark porn come to mind.


Ok, ONE of the worst ones 

At least the shark porn one created the line "I was just watching good old fashion girl on girl porn!"  Something like that


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm really enjoying it. Much more so that I did back in the day. I'm on Season 4 now, when Rachel has a crush on Joshua (Tate Donovan). 

I always liked Chandler the best, and still do. But I think my 2nd favorite now is Phoebe. "You NEVER run on a barge!!!"


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Just watching some of season 1. (In color). 

I've noticed there are a few extra lines of dialog that I haven't heard before in the broadcast versions.

Still a funny show. "Welcome to our country." "Thank you, I'm _from_ New York."

"What are you doing here?" "I do Racquela."

About watching in 1080p, some of the shots aren't as sharp as those in a current sitcom like TBBT. I don't think film stocks have changed that much since the '90s. Maybe they were a little more lax about focus back then. And, the depth of field seems more shallow in some shots.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

DougF said:


> +1. Though, I can think of a few worse moments. Russ and shark porn come to mind.


I thought the shark porn bit was kind of funny, but the 'Russ' thing was just creepy.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

It is Card Sharp though, right?

-smak-


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

smak said:


> It is Card Sharp though, right?


It's a moo point.

--Carlos "opinionated cow" V.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

smak said:


> It is Card Sharp though, right?
> 
> -smak-


Supposably.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Forgot that Carol was played by a different actress when the show first started.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

There are so many shots of the WTC on this show, that it's almost like Al Quaeda got ahold of it, and is rubbing it in.

-smak-


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I just got done binge watching all 10 seasons. It was really odd seeing Matthew Perry's weight go up and down.

I know he was going through substance abuse problems and was in Rehab when his character was working in Oklahoma.
Also that soundstage must have been REALLY cold.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Also that soundstage must have been REALLY cold.












--Carlos V.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Forgot that Carol was played by a different actress when the show first started.


And I wish they had never made the switch. I never cared for the actress that played Carol 2.0 - too whiny.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Just wrapping up a binge watch of the show. I definitely noticed a joke from time to time that had been cut out of the syndicated episodes that were how I originally watched most of the show. 

I got mad once again that Phoebe ended up with Mike (snoozer) instead of her real soulmate David.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Zevida said:


> Just wrapping up a binge watch of the show. I definitely noticed a joke from time to time that had been cut out of the syndicated episodes that were how I originally watched most of the show.
> 
> I got mad once again that Phoebe ended up with Mike (snoozer) instead of her real soulmate David.


Any good examples?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I've noticed that from time to time, I'll hear lines that I didn't hear during the original run, or reruns. Probably cut for time.

Most were throw a way lines, not crucial to the plot. Nothing specific comes to mind though.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Any good examples?


Heh, no, I knew someone would ask that! I'm watching the finale and Chandler makes a joke that the umbilical cord is spongey that I don't recall, but I only saw the finale maybe the one time, so it could be original (and I watched the finale on NBC when it was originally aired so probably that wasn't cut out I just don't remember). It was easier to notice in episodes I'd seen several times, but I don't remember any of them to post about. As RGM said they were mostly throwaway one liners.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

brebeans said:


> And, of course (as some on this Board already uses as his byline on his posts)... "What do you mean you don't have a television? What's all your furniture pointed at?"


At your service.

(Missed this thread the first time around.)


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Zevida said:


> Heh, no, I knew someone would ask that! I'm watching the finale and Chandler makes a joke that the umbilical cord is spongey that I don't recall, but I only saw the finale maybe the one time, so it could be original (and I watched the finale on NBC when it was originally aired so probably that wasn't cut out I just don't remember). It was easier to notice in episodes I'd seen several times, but I don't remember any of them to post about. As RGM said they were mostly throwaway one liners.


I kinda need to rewatch them all, my wife and I have seen every ep probably 20+ times (turn it on when going to sleep and such)


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

MikeMar said:


> I kinda need to rewatch them all, my wife and I have seen every ep probably 20+ times (turn it on when going to sleep and such)


You're like me, having seen the eps over and over, and subconsciously, you remember the lines. When you hear a new line, it'll jump right out at you.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Zevida said:


> I got mad once again that Phoebe ended up with Mike (snoozer) instead of her real soulmate David.


I don't know. I kind of liked Crap Bag.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Reading this thread, so is the Netflix version STILL cut down some???


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/television/comments/2r1dze


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Reading this thread, so is the Netflix version STILL cut down some???
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/television/comments/2r1dze


This was addressed further upthread, the ones on Netflix I think are the original ones aired on NBC and that are on Blu-ray, not the longer cuts made for DVD.



edc said:


> (2) Among Friends fans, there is some notable anger among some for what this Blu-ray set does not include  the longer versions of the episodes made for and included on the previous DVD sets. It gets a bit confusing in that there are at least three versions of any given Friends episode: the ones that aired on NBC, the extended ones on the DVDs and then the ones constantly seen in syndication, which all have been edited down from the broadcast versions, to include more commercials. The Friends Blu-ray is the first time the originally edited versions of the episodes, as they aired on NBC, are actually coming to home video. While I can understand fan frustration over not also having those longer versions they know from DVD, to me, its not a deal-breaker  these are, after all, the episodes in their original form that made viewers such big fans in the first place. But mileage will vary on how much youre upset by not having the longer versions


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

ahhh thanks, missed that


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

What's odd (and I think I posted about this previously) is that I have found very few episodes in the Netflix batch that have significant "additions" from what we see in syndication. The longest addition I've seen is maybe 30 seconds or so. In most cases I've noticed only maybe 5 additional seconds in a given Netflix episode.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

cmontyburns said:


> What's odd (and I think I posted about this previously) is that I have found very few episodes in the Netflix batch that have significant "additions" from what we see in syndication. The longest addition I've seen is maybe 30 seconds or so. In most cases I've noticed only maybe 5 additional seconds in a given Netflix episode.


Well ok then! haha

I might look up the few eps that were "supersized" and watch those on Netflix


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> Well ok then! haha
> 
> I might look up the few eps that were "supersized" and watch those on Netflix


Yeah so the supersized ones are cut down on Netflix too!

The one where Rosita dies is supposed to be like 27 min long and it's 21 on netflix

BOOOOOOO


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

On a related note, my wife and I recently started binge watching "Episodes". Very funny show. LeBlanc is great in it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> The one where Rosita dies is supposed to be like 27 min long and it's 21 on netflix


They cut six minutes from a show?!? That's not surgery with a scalpel, that's a chain saw.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

When Rachel's hair was The Rachel, that was the worst hairstyle she had all series. Why did that become a thing?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Zevida said:


> When Rachel's hair was The Rachel, that was the worst hairstyle she had all series. Why did that become a thing?


The media needed something to talk about.

Like the Khardashikins. How in the name of all things holy are they still a thing?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

"Phoebe" and Taylor Swift duet on "Smelly Cat".


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

:up:


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

http://time.com/4012752/friends-alternate-ending-phoebe-fan/

An alternate ending to the series. Interesting concept.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Wilhite said:


> http://time.com/4012752/friends-alternate-ending-phoebe-fan/
> 
> An alternate ending to the series. Interesting concept.


Meh, feel like everyone tries to do that Bob Newhart (right that one?) that the whole show was a dream or something


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

The ending also doesn't really make sense. Tie-ins with other shows would not fit if they did this.


----------



## edc (Mar 24, 2002)

It actually might make things better since "Seinfeld" changed their mind on "shared-universe" mid-stream.

"Mad About You" and "Friends" (and "Caroline in the City") are definitely in the same universe (Ursula<->Phoebe, Baby on the Bus, Helen Hunt crossover).

"Seinfeld" was in that shared universe (Kramer was on "Mad About You"), then suddenly it wasn't (George watching "Mad About You" on TV).


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Leaving Netflix at the end of the month.

Friends Is Leaving Netflix in January 2019?!


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

DougF said:


> Leaving Netflix at the end of the month.
> 
> Friends Is Leaving Netflix in January 2019?!


Well, I think I've seen every episode at least 5 times. Even the expanded ones.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

RGM1138 said:


> Well, I think I've seen every episode at least 5 times. Even the expanded ones.


I had to "download" the series since we watch it WAY too much. Going with a VERY conservative guess that we've seen every episode 50+ times. I think it's been on a semi-regular loop at our house for the last 12 years


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Article was updated to retract the expiration.

I started re-watching some Thanksgiving episodes in November, and ended up watching all of season 5 - such a good season.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

It's just a matter of time, though, until WarnerMedia gets their own streaming service set up and stops renewing the licensing agreement with Netflix.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

$100M for 1 year!!!

Netflix Will Keep 'Friends' Through Next Year in a $100 Million Agreement


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

MikeMar said:


> $100M for 1 year!!!
> 
> Netflix Will Keep 'Friends' Through Next Year in a $100 Million Agreement


Heysus Christo! I was gonna say, I hope the cast has good residual deals, but even the smallest networth among them is $80 million (Le Blanc and Perry) each.

So, screw 'em, they're doing fine.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Is Friends still that popular? If it was $100 million for 10 years, I could maybe swallow that. For 1 year!!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> Is Friends still that popular? If it was $100 million for 10 years, I could maybe swallow that. For 1 year!!


Supposedly it's gained new life with Millennials via Netflix. And Netflix wants to keep those Millennials as subscribers (even thought they're probably all sharing a single login).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's just a matter of time, though, until WarnerMedia gets their own streaming service set up and stops renewing the licensing agreement with Netflix.


While I agree with you, AT&T says they can sell the license and have it on their streaming service.

AT&T CEO Randall Stephenson: WarnerMedia Can Stream 'Friends' Too


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

realityboy said:


> While I agree with you, AT&T says they can sell the license and have it on their streaming service.
> 
> AT&T CEO Randall Stephenson: WarnerMedia Can Stream 'Friends' Too


Thanks for that info. I'm surprised Netflix is willing to pay that much for a non-exclusive license. But they may only be willing because they know WarnerMedia won't be launching its own competitive streaming service until late 2019 and once it does, it will take some time to gain acceptance and market share. So Netflix knows the license is effectively exclusive for 2019. It will be interesting to see what both parties do a year from now when it's time to renew.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Hoffer said:


> Is Friends still that popular? If it was $100 million for 10 years, I could maybe swallow that. For 1 year!!


I'm sure they crunched the number with # of views and it was crazy high


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

The Hollywood Reporter says the extension is for multiple years, but WM can terminate it if they choose. They also say the value for 2019 is more like $75M. Still a ton of money.

'Friends': Inside Netflix and WarnerMedia's New $80M Streaming Deal


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> I had to "download" the series since we watch it WAY too much. Going with a VERY conservative guess that we've seen every episode 50+ times. I think it's been on a semi-regular loop at our house for the last 12 years


Same here. I got my husband started on the show several years ago. He had never seen en episode.

Those 6 were just some great characters. Ross' physical comedy always cracked me up the most, I think. Some of the Ross-centric episodes are favs of mine. The tan, the couch, the 'growth', the leather pants, the laundromat...I could go on.

The Thanksgiving episodes were always really good. I can still see Monica with the turkey on her head, the giant sunglasses, and the fez on top. Then she shimmied. Just too hilarious. It was so funny that I didn't even get grossed out, and raw poultry really grosses me out. I know - it wasn't a real raw turkey. But they sure made it look real!


----------

